# What are the classical music names that have worked on film music?



## UnTalBilly (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm doing a project about music in film and this question crossed my mind. I think it can be an interesting topic to talk about although I don't know if there's enough material.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Actually the subject is huge. Numerous composers best-known for concert music have also written for film, beginning, I believe, with Saint-Saens (!). There are great film scores by Shostakovich, Prokofiev, Copland, Korngold, Vaughan Williams, Walton, and Bernstein. Other composers best known for film music, such as Herrmann and Rozsa, also wrote fine concert music.


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

I'll add Honegger, Auric, Takemitsu, Weinberg and Schnittke.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

And Alwyn, M.Arnold, and many others........


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

A couple of fun facts from me:

David Lang was nominated for an Oscar a couple of years ago for _Simple Song #3_, used in the film _Youth_.

Aside from his film scores, Philip Glass also composed the opera _La Belle et la Bête_, to be performed in sync with Cocteau's film.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Does Leonard Bernstein count with West Side Story?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

They've been already named above. Korngold and Copland wrote very fine film scores; Korngold for those Errol Flynn swashbucklers; Copland for the great film, The Heiress and also for The Red Pony.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Judith said:


> Does Leonard Bernstein count with West Side Story?


He also did the score for On the Town.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Erik Satie gets credit for writing the first frame-by-frame music score for a film (Relache).


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Schoenberg came so close (The Good Earth), but alas, no cigar. 

Berg wrote film music for the interlude in Lulu.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Milhaud wrote a lot of film music (The Beloved Vagabond, Madame Bovary, and several others).


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

MarkW said:


> He also did the score for On the Town.


Actually most of Bernstein's score was cut (and replaced!) for the film. However he did do the score for "On the Waterfront."


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bettina said:


> Milhaud wrote a lot of film music (The Beloved Vagabond, Madame Bovary, and several others).


Yeah. All my favorites.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

The Music lovers, Chopin.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

John Corigliano has done a few 
-Altered States
-The Red Violin


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Prokofiev - Lt Kije was a film, as well as Alexander Nevsky


----------

